# I think Hans is turning into a GSD!!



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Maybe not really a brag or small victory- just an interesting observation of late...

Hans who spent most of his previous life in a kennel, has for many months been of the attitude of:

"OMG! I'm Freee! I'm Freeee!

Whenever he would meet someone it was a chore to keep him from jumping on them with that "Pet me! Pet me! Pet me! enthusiasm.

Lately, when he meets someone you can literally watch him look them up and down, as if sizing them up.  I think this is a good thing. He is still very friendly ( if they pass the test, I guess).

As for the one person he apparently didn't like (but did not see as a threat) he simply yawned and looked away.

I kind of like that he is a bit aloof and somewhat discerning now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ***Beth*** (Dec 6, 2013)

Yaaaaaaaaaay! Great job!!!!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good boy!!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dex has never been the over friendly jump on you type of dog. so it has really been hard for me to see him get to the point wherestrangers reach out to pet him and he just walks around their outreached hand. but then I realized I have a German Shepherd and thats who he is. after all I've been reading about this type of behavior for several months now on this board. I guess I just wasn't expecting it. Like your guy he still friendly with people that pass his initial little test. he has his favorite people at Doggie Daycare that he will go and jump on them and give them kisses but as soon as we walked out of the place goes back to his regular routine where he's only interested in what I'm doing and what he's doing. I think I noticed Dex getting like this around nine ot ten months. 
So glad Hans is getting to where u want him. he's growing up


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> Dex has never been the over friendly jump on you type of dog. so it has really been hard for me to see him get to the point wherestrangers reach out to pet him and he just walks around their outreached hand. but then I realized I have a German Shepherd and thats who he is. after all I've been reading about this type of behavior for several months now on this board. I guess I just wasn't expecting it. Like your guy he still friendly with people that pass his initial little test. he has his favorite people at Doggie Daycare that he will go and jump on them and give them kisses but as soon as we walked out of the place goes back to his regular routine where he's only interested in what I'm doing and what he's doing. I think I noticed getting like this around nine ot ten months.
> So glad Hans is getting to where u want him. he's growing up


Sounds like Dex has the aloof personality that a lot of GSDs are known for, but is affectionate with those he really likes. 

Since I work out of town a lot (while hubby holds down the fort back home), it is kind of nice that he has settled enough to really look at people and give 'em the "once over", instead of just projecting the big, goofy puppy image that he was previously. People do stop back a little ways when they see him looking them up & down. If he starts wagging his tail, I assume he's pretty comfortable with them and as long as I am too, I'll invite them to pet him if they seem interested.

Sounds like Dex is very focused on you and that is wonderful!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Sounds like Dex has the aloof personality that a lot of GSDs are known for, but is affectionate with those he really likes.
> 
> Since I work out of town a lot (while hubby holds down the fort back home), it is kind of nice that he has settled enough to really look at people and give 'em the "once over", instead of just projecting the big, goofy puppy image that he was previously. People do stop back a little ways when they see him looking them up & down. If he starts wagging his tail, I assume he's pretty comfortable with them and as long as I am too, I'll invite them to pet him if they seem interested.
> 
> ...



I.ll invite some too to come and say hi if I see him relaxed. What scares people is that ear sticking straight up intense stare they get. You know the one..lol. I know Dex better to know he's being friendly but it scares alot of people. I would like Dex to be more interested in pets from strangers, but it is what it is.  How old is Hans again?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I did a double take when I saw this thread. LOL.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Hans is 28 months old. I adopted him 10 months ago. Time is already flying by!

I get the "He doesn't bite, does he? 
If it is someone I don't feel completely comfortable with, I just say "I don't think he'd hurt anyone...unless they tried to hurt me" and then I smile. 

I really wouldn't want him to risk getting hurt trying to protect me, but I don't really mind people (strangers) thinking he might. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Hans is 28 months old. I adopted him 10 months ago. Time is already flying by!
> 
> I get the "He doesn't bite, does he?
> If it is someone I don't feel completely comfortable with, I just say "I don't think he'd hurt anyone...unless they tried to hurt me" and then I smile.
> ...



28 months is along time to wait for him to have a gsd personality..lol..some dogs just take longer to mature, which is alright in my book..haha. Yep there's nothing wrong with having a deterrent dog, I'm sure it has come in very handy for lots of People. No one has to know he wont rip you to pieces if you try something haha.
Yes time sure flies by when your having fun.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> I did a double take when I saw this thread. LOL.


I bet you did! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> 28 months is along time to wait for him to have a gsd personality..lol..some dogs just take longer to mature, which is alright in my book..haha. Yep there's nothing wrong with having a deterrent dog, I'm sure it has come in very handy for lots of People. No one has to know he wont rip you to pieces if you try something haha.
> Yes time sure flies by when your having fun.


Yes, I agree that it is a long time to wait for him to become GSD-like. I think it really set him back being banished to a kennel for about a year, because between 6 months and a year and a half is the time a lot of socialization, training and learning should be going on. He did not get that with the previous owner.
Couple that with a current owner who had no experience with GSDs and it's a wonder the poor guy's made it this far, lol.

Yeah, nobody has to know he's just big fuzzy marshmallow on the inside, LOL!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

